# Samson offer!



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Jun 15, 2021)

We are officially back as sponsors!  We are offering all members a $50   discount on their order!  Plus, all orders over $450 will receive a free   10ml vial of their choice.

You must tell us that you are an Iron Mag member when you place your order to receive the discount.  

Offer ends 6/30/2021

Click on our banner for our list of products and prices  or go to https://samsonblaster.to/wordpress


----------

